# My 2 new babies.



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

I got 2 new babies yesterday; a 7wk old champagne/white odd eye dumbo and a 7wk old blue/white dumbo. The blue/white is a lot smaller than the other one and his ears don't look quite as dumbo-ish, but he's still cute 😆Sorry about the crumby pics, its hard to photograph wiggly babies. Still working on names for these little boys. Question about the "champagne," how does this color differ from beige? He does look much lighter in person than on the photos. Does anyone have both a beige and champagne, do they really look that different?


----------



## calcifer (Jan 1, 2017)

Your babies are gorgeous! 

As for the champagne/beige dilemma, I'm not fully educated to rat colors, but I have a girl (I'm assuming 7 weeks old or so, got her from a pet store, so no specifics given there). I thought that she was solid white when I got her, but as the time's gone by, I've noticed she's actually not. I've been calling her "fawn" because I'm so much more familiar with dog coloration, but as you can see in the picture (where she looks totally white!) her color (whatever it is) is definitely much lighter than your boy's is, so I don't know if that helps at all haha


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Your little girl is a cutie also and her eyes are the same as my little boy. I'm going to try to take some better photos outdoors when it stops raining. Your girl's color looks like the color on the top of my boys head and around his eyes. His back is darker than his face, and underneath his face, chest and bportions of his belly are really light, almost white. He's all mismatched lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you sure the blue is a dumbo? Its hard to tell from the pics.

Eye color is the difference between beige and champagne. 
Ruby= Beige, Pink = Champagne. 


Calcifer, if you get a good pic in natural light I might be able to help. It is probably beige and not fawn. Fawn is more orangey.

This is one of my beige girls.


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Honestly no I don't think he is. His ears look big on his little head, but to me they seem to sit more like top ears like my boy Maurice. Is his color actually blue or would you call him gray? So what would the color be in odd eyes. He's got one 1 ruby and 1 pink eye?


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Also, are their markings called something in particular?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Well dumbo ears are pretty big but they also have to sit on the sides of the head. If they are on top it is standard.

There is no gray in the rat world. It is always blue  You also don't say the white part like blue & white, you just say blue. 
He looks like a whiteside, what does his belly look like?

He is molting so you might want to wait until later. It looks champagne to me but i could be wrong. After he molts take some pics in natural light it will help. he looks variberk.


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you moonkissed. I'll take some photos of their bellies when I get home. I was trying to mach the colors and markings to the info on the AFRMA site, but my guys all seem to be all over the place with colors and markings lol. I'll take better photos this evening when I get home. Thank you for your info and knowledge. Its been very helpful.


----------

